# Hallo Ihr da



## Jacke09 (2 Okt. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich freu mich hier Mitglied sein zu dürfen.

Viele Grüße aus dem hohen Norden

Jacke


----------



## Sven. (2 Okt. 2015)

Hallo Jacke,

herzlich willkommen hier im CB Forum, viel Spaß wünsche ich dir


----------



## General (2 Okt. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Hehnii (3 Okt. 2015)

Ahh....norddeutsche Unterstützung 

*Herzlich Willkommen* hier! :thumbup:


----------

